# Michael jackson: Ghost Caught on Camera - MUST WATCH!!



## Vigilante

*CNN ^ *| Nov 20, 2009 | Staff 

Old date but for some reason it's really popular right now


----------



## TheOldSchool

That was some weak shit.  Trump will punt that bullshit the FUCK off of the internet.


----------



## Mr. H.

I don't think so. I bet that's one of those videos that lulls you, the up pops a scary-ass image. 

Nice try.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> I don't think so. I bet that's one of those videos that lulls you, the up pops a scary-ass image.
> 
> Nice try.


Where have you been you bastard?!!!! 

....responding to a fucking Michael Jackson ghost sighting thread.....

What in the God damn fuck.  God dammit.


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I bet that's one of those videos that lulls you, the up pops a scary-ass image.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been you bastard?!!!!
> 
> ....responding to a fucking Michael Jackson ghost sighting thread.....
> 
> What in the God damn fuck.  God dammit.
Click to expand...

They call me MISTER BASTARD! 

Busy, lazy, drunk, indifferent. It's a lot of work logging on here and wading through all the bullshit. ESPECIALLY YOUR BULLSHIT!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I bet that's one of those videos that lulls you, the up pops a scary-ass image.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been you bastard?!!!!
> 
> ....responding to a fucking Michael Jackson ghost sighting thread.....
> 
> What in the God damn fuck.  God dammit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call me MISTER BASTARD!
> 
> Busy, lazy, drunk, indifferent. It's a lot of work logging on here and wading through all the bullshit. ESPECIALLY YOUR BULLSHIT!
Click to expand...

Oh my brilliant work is bullshit, but fucking GHOST MICHAEL JACKSON AND PROTESTING ESKIMOS is worth your time????


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I bet that's one of those videos that lulls you, the up pops a scary-ass image.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been you bastard?!!!!
> 
> ....responding to a fucking Michael Jackson ghost sighting thread.....
> 
> What in the God damn fuck.  God dammit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call me MISTER BASTARD!
> 
> Busy, lazy, drunk, indifferent. It's a lot of work logging on here and wading through all the bullshit. ESPECIALLY YOUR BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my brilliant work is bullshit, but fucking GHOST MICHAEL JACKSON AND PROTESTING ESKIMOS is worth your time????
Click to expand...

Ya gotta start somewhere...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I thought it was Hillary at first ...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I bet that's one of those videos that lulls you, the up pops a scary-ass image.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been you bastard?!!!!
> 
> ....responding to a fucking Michael Jackson ghost sighting thread.....
> 
> What in the God damn fuck.  God dammit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call me MISTER BASTARD!
> 
> Busy, lazy, drunk, indifferent. It's a lot of work logging on here and wading through all the bullshit. ESPECIALLY YOUR BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my brilliant work is bullshit, but fucking GHOST MICHAEL JACKSON AND PROTESTING ESKIMOS is worth your time????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya gotta start somewhere...
Click to expand...

Well you better hurry up.  We've only got 8 more days left to live.


----------



## SoCalSmurf

Vigilante said:


> *CNN ^ *| Nov 20, 2009 | Staff
> 
> Old date but for some reason it's really popular right now


Definitely appears to be an apparition. But do not know that it is Micheal Jackson.


----------



## Dalia

I don't like the end of the vidéo...so stupid for no reason  but we do see a shadow at the begin


----------



## SoCalSmurf




----------



## Dalia

Bonsoir à tous, Another apparition story of another singer





Photo de Jim Morrison : 





Note that this is the same clothes style long shirt, black pants with belt loops, there are a few left loop on the first photo in the cemetery?

In 1997 (photo from a fifteen years, sorry for the quality), Brett Meisner, a historian of rock (I did not even know what a director was ..) goes to Pere Lachaise Cemetery (the largest cemetery in Paris, where many historical and famous people are buried) it takes the side to lay the grave of Jim Morrison (died 1971), the singer of "the Doors". But it was only five years later (in 2002) Brett noticed an appearance on his photo. Brett is convinced that it is the ghost of Jim. Several paranormal experts analyzed the photo and found no explanation for this occurrence. It seems that since that Brett had visited the cemetery, it would be possessed by bad luck


----------

